
Tone-deaf Carrier manager announces layoffs - pm24601
http://boingboing.net/2016/02/12/watch-tone-deaf-manager-annou.html
======
SQL2219
The Department of Energy awarded Carrier $5.1 million in clean energy tax
credits in December 2013.

The announcement said the money would allow Carrier to “expand production at
its Indianapolis facility to meet increasing demand for its eco-friendly
condensing gas furnace product line.”

[http://www.theindychannel.com/news/local-news/carrier-
receiv...](http://www.theindychannel.com/news/local-news/carrier-received-
more-than-5m-in-federal-stimulus-funds)

~~~
pm24601
We need clawback for things like this!

